# Apple leaks like a siv...



## zerorex (Mar 2, 2001)

Ok, ok, 4k17 leaked... I can see this as possible.  A new os, and one internal build leaks to the public.  What? 4k30 leaked too?, ok still plasuble.. huh? oh you mean 4k46 is out now well i guess that- 4k56 another? and another and another?????

I think we all get the gest..

There are two possible reasons that apple as leaked so many builds, 1. They are smart, or 2. They are stupid.

If all of these "leaks" are actually just that, leaks, apple has the worst network security in the history of computer companys.  If this is the case, I know some 15 year old script kiddys that they need to interview for their new network security admin positions that should be opening up.  Oviously, I dont think this is the case.  I think that all of these "leaks" are actually intentional.  Concider this,
Why would apple even release a public beta in the first place?  To develop a wide interest in the new os, and to ensure that as of March 24 they will sell more copies that even Microsoft did of win95 when it first released.  Of course they could have done it to get feedback, but if that is the case, why a PUBLIC beta? why not get a group of beta testers have them all sign NDAs and stick with the standard method of beta testing that is used by the rest of the industry?

I think the whole leaked builds thing is just another part of the plan.  Public Beta got people interested, and all of these leaked builds have done nothing but keep us interested and make our mouths water for the next leak to see what else is fixed/changed/broken.  

Now one argument may say that due to the fragel nature of the leaked builds and the release date fastly aproching, apple is makeing potintal users very warry.  I predict that just short of the final candidate being released to developers there will be another "leak".  This one will probably be damb near the same as the final release, and will only lack enough functionality to ensure that we all are willing to purchace the final product(like still not haveing dvd support..humm... ) And i wouldnt even be suprised to see that this leak will have the mythical 5L build number that is rumered to exist.  

Now dont get me wrong, im not complaining.  I use PB alot, and I love it.  And I have hit wincent.org everyday for the past 2 weeks looking for a review of the most recent "leak".  Actually i feel this is probably one of the most successful marketing ploys i have ever seen.


----------



## scruffy (Mar 2, 2001)

I'm not entirely sure, but I have the feeling that lots of developers outside Apple are being sent regular updates to the OS.  So 4Kwhatever builds are not internal to Apple only, but internal to developers who have payed money for their ADC membership and signed a non-disclosure agreement.

If that is the case, then all this means is that there are a few ADC members who are not respecting the non-disclosure agreement.  Hardly surprising, really, and it's not like Apple would be about to shut down the whole ADC just because a few Carracho kids are installing unstable development builds at home...

Even if they are internal only to Apple, (and assuming the leaks are not intentional) it's hardly likely to be a network security problem.  More likely a human security problem - a couple of Apple employees who get their kicks sneaking out the latest build in their backpacks, that sort of thing.

Mind you, it is quite possible that Apple tacitly approves of the leaks, since they keep the fans reading.  Apple has a funny sort of relationship with the rumour sites.

On a barely related note, supposedly Microsoft pretty much encourages piracy of its software in China.  The reason is that if they clamped down, people wouldn't start buying MS stuff, they'd mostly just switch to Linux.


----------



## zerorex (Mar 5, 2001)

Another thing I have found funny about the whole leaked builds thing is how apple constantly forbids wincent from posting screenshots, but has absolutely no problem with them writeing up review articles.  I guess the argument could be made that leagaly apple my not be able to stop the writen review, but the truth of the matter is that if apple wanted to stop them the threat of a law suit alone would be enough to stop wincent from writing the articles.  

Wether or not Apple could win a lawsuit against wincent is not really important.  The fact is that wincent most likely couldnt afford to defend themselves.  

This sort of beggs the question, if apple dosent seem to care if the articles are posted why do they care so much about the screenshots?  In all honesty, the screenshot doesnt show us much.  The fact of the matter is that we have seen the new interface in PB.  All the screenshots really show us is niffty new icons for things like the screensavers item in the system prefs. pane.  

My guess would be that this is just another of the exentricitys(forgive my spelling) of Jobs.  He dosnt care if we know how the new os works, but dambit we better not get to see what it looks like!


as to the possible legitamate source to the build leaks, I see your point about the sheer number of people getting access to the new builds, but I would think that if it is really that big of a concern to apple they would be able to stop it.  If it is someone internal who is leaking the builds, all apple would really have to do is put out a co wide notice that anyone caught takeing ANY software or other product or idea that is concidered to be in the pre-public development phase and distributing it in a subersive manor will be terminated on the spot and leagal action will be taken.  Could they catch everyone who is possible leaking the builds.. no, but enforcement of a policy such as this on even a few individuals would probably stop up some of the holes.  If the leak is coming from developers who are breaking their ndas, the same thing could apply.  Imediate termination of their membership to the ADC.. without refunds of the money they paid, and leagal action, and again one or two enforcements and I think the leaks would slow.  As I said earlyer, I think the leaks are intentional and would never expect to see anything like this from apple.  

~Z~
------------------------
<tosses 4 cents into the pot(makeing up for last time)>

p.s.
Sence I seem to be puting together a low grade conspericy theory anyway, what if Apple read the wincent articles and saw what machine wincent was useing to test the leaked builds, and did somethings in 4k60 so that it spacificly WOULD NOT RUN on wincents machine???...
OK, OK, that is just way to far fetched, Im going to go take my medication now 

martians killed kennidy


----------



## mtc7501 (Mar 5, 2001)

Why must you say that Apple has the worst security in the world? Just the other day I was using Windows XP on my friends PC. Obviously Microsoft isn't much better in keeping builds away from the public.


----------



## endian (Mar 5, 2001)

that's 'sieve'

(perfect English SAT score)


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 6, 2001)

Think about it this way:

No company can afford absolute, total, 100% secrecy about its products anymore because the public neds something to keep its attention focused.  Take a look at the Edsel,  the motor company had it under COMPLETE wraps and it flopped because the public lost interest.

Whether apple sanctions these leaks or not apple has to make it look that they dont want websites and publications showing these releases for the simple reason that we know what itwill look like.  Now they are just working out the bugs and the quirks.  No one will notice anything diffenerent between K60 and K73 or any other build of the week.  NOt unless they go into the code and nitpick it to see if there IS something different.  The UI wont change ladies and gents,

As for the DVD player, who needs it anyway at *this* point ?  OS X will come with OS 9.1, and OS 9.1 does have a DVD player, so one can use classic and use *that* DVD player until an OS X version comes out.

on the other hand, these ADC members that pay to get this software, if they are violating their NDA, they are either doing it out of some sort of gain, getting somthing off a caraccho server that they dont have --> i.e. piracy, or just because they have the "the world must know" mentality.  In any case, their NDA is violated, what can you do though ?


Admiral


----------

